# Munin & Monit Installation auf Debian Squeeze



## Philax (28. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich suche eine Einleitung um Munin & Monit zu installieren und konfigurieren. Da ich mich aber damit noch nicht beschäftigt habe hab ich noch 2 kleine Fragen . 
1) Ist die Überwachung Web-Basiert oder über Dekstop - Wenn Desktop, nur Windows oder auch Linux & Mac?
2) Kann man damit auch via Handy überwachen?


Danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!

Lg,
Dennis


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2011)

1) Webbasiert.
2) Die Monin und Munit Seiten sollten an sich auch mit jedem handy Browser aufrufbar sein.


----------



## Philax (28. Juli 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Wenn ich nach diesem Tutorial gehe, wohin wird dann Munin gespeichert?


----------



## Pionier (28. Juli 2011)

Zitat von Philax:


> Wenn ich nach diesem Tutorial gehe, wohin wird dann Munin gespeichert?


Die html-Dateien findest du dann unter 
	
	



```
/var/www/meinBlog/monitoring
```
Munin selbst findest du unter

```
/etc/munin/
```


----------



## Philax (29. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen, 

ich hab alles nach dem Tutorial gemacht aber Munin gibt mir aus wenn ichs neustarten will 


```
/etc/init.d/munin-node {start|stop|restart|force-reload|try-restart} ... failed!
```
_mittels chown munin:munin /var/www/monotoring_ hab ich die rechte gegeben und die config sieht so aus


```
# Example configuration file for Munin, generated by 'make build'

# The next three variables specifies where the location of the RRD
# databases, the HTML output, logs and the lock/pid files.  They all
# must be writable by the user running munin-cron.  They are all
# defaulted to the values you see here.
#
# dbdir	/var/lib/munin
# htmldir /var/www/monotoring
# logdir /var/log/munin
# rundir  /var/run/munin
#
```
Was hab ich falsch gemacht?


Edit: habe es nun so versucht und es gab kein Error


```
root@debian:~# /etc/init.d/munin-node stop
Stopping Munin-Node: done.
root@debian:~# /etc/init.d/munin-node start
Starting Munin-Node: done.
```
Jetzt ergibt auch restart kein Error mehr.. komisch


Noch eine kleine Frage am rande  Wie oft wird der Munin Cronjob ausgeführt?


----------



## Pionier (29. Juli 2011)

Wenn der Cron nicht geändert wurde alle 5min


----------



## Philax (29. Juli 2011)

Komisch, das Verzeichniss wo alles gespeichert werden sollte ist immernoch leer 

Wo find ich den die Logs zu Munin?

Lg,
Dennis


----------



## Laubie (29. Juli 2011)

Zitat von Philax:


> Komisch, das Verzeichniss wo alles gespeichert werden sollte ist immernoch leer
> 
> Wo find ich den die Logs zu Munin?
> 
> ...


haste doch selber gerade geschrieben:

# logdir /var/log/munin


----------



## Laubie (7. Mai 2012)

soderle... hab's endlich mal geschafft munin und monit zu installieren.
Läuft auch beides ganz gut.
Nur lässt sich bei monit das SSL nicht aktivieren.

Ich habe es so probiert, wie im HowTo von Falco beschrieben: 

```
set httpd port 2812 and
 SSL ENABLE
 PEMFILE /var/certs/monit.pem
 allow admin:geheimesPasswort
```
Wenn ich auf die Seite gehe, gibt er mir zurück, dass der Server die Verbindung beendet hat. Im Syslog steht dann dieser Fehler:

```
monit: Openssl engine error: error:1407609C:SSL routines:func(118):reason(156)
```
Grüße
Laubie


----------



## catalpa (17. Mai 2012)

*HddTemp bzw. HddTemp2*

Hallo,

wenn ich HddTemp2 benutze klappt es aber die Platten werden werden immer wieder geweckt. Hierzu habe ich ein sehr altes Posting gelesen in dem dieses Problem gepatcht sein sollte, ist es aber scheinbar nicht? Oder der Fix war nur für HddTemp (ohne 2), wenn ich das benutzen will bleiben die Graphen aber leer... haben Sie evtl. eine Idee?


----------

